
Good software engineering book on threading - MrGando
Can people suggest good software engineering books on Threading, concurrency and&#x2F;or parallelism?<p>I&#x27;m looking for something more applied than theoretical. Ideally samples shouldn&#x27;t be in Java :)
======
tumdum_
[http://www.amazon.com/Java-Concurrency-Practice-Brian-
Goetz/...](http://www.amazon.com/Java-Concurrency-Practice-Brian-
Goetz/dp/0321349601)

------
dozzie
[http://learnyousomeerlang.com/](http://learnyousomeerlang.com/)

